# So, any Mother/Earthbound fans on GBATemp?



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

Any earthbound/mother fans here around GBATemp ?


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm just getting into Mother 3 (emulating it on my PSP)

It's awesome.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't played the games, but I'm a real fan of the novel, _Prometheus Earthbound_.


----------



## satopunch89 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup, fan here. I still don't own any of the games but have a blast emulating them.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 13, 2012)

I played only the first one of NES, but never completed it (lack of time, and becoming harder in the desert).
I like the musics and the vocal album.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Oct 13, 2012)

Shame on anyone who hasn't played Earthbound and Mother 3.
I never played Mother 1 (NES), but that installments is only for the hardcore Earthbound fans.

Just the watch this review to really get what Earthbound is about;


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLRxxJpCZk4

The total length is 30 min. But after that you really want to play Earthbound!


----------



## yusuo (Oct 13, 2012)

Its like saying, so is there any fans of women of gbatemp, or does anyone like porn on gbatemp....


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> Shame on anyone who hasn't played Earthbound and Mother 3.
> I never played Mother 1 (NES), but that installments is only for the hardcore Earthbound fans.
> 
> Just the watch this review to really get what Earthbound is about;
> ...


Yeah, i played Mother 1 but then you reach a boring part, and besides you get battles every minute, on Earthbound and Mother 3 the enemies run towards you and run away if ur too tough, but yeah Earthbound and Mother 3 are really good games, i just wish they had an sequel


----------



## Redhorse (Oct 13, 2012)

Why Nintendo isn't tripping opver thier own feet to get this game re-released into English speaking teritories is beyond me. We already know the translation isn't all that hard, since it's already been done, if un-officially.

Also, it's games (fan translations) like this that make me question the past excuses offered by Nintendo.. "we won't be translating such and such game as it's too difficult." The Bible was translated into every language know to mankind, then a simple game can be (even if roughly) translated too. I realse there are meanings, ideas, that do not translate directly, but nothing exists in one part of this world that does not also exist in another (more or less)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 13, 2012)

I really want to start playing Mother 3 on GBA but I never got around to it but from what I read here the series is pretty good.


----------



## redfalcon (Oct 13, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> Why Nintendo isn't tripping opver thier own feet to get this game re-released into English speaking teritories is beyond me. We already know the translation isn't all that hard, since it's already been done, if un-officially.
> 
> Also, it's games (fan translations) like this that make me question the past excuses offered by Nintendo.. "we won't be translating such and such game as it's too difficult." The Bible was translated into every language know to mankind, then a simple game can be (even if roughly) translated too. I realse there are meanings, ideas, that do not translate directly, but nothing exists in one part of this world that does not also exist in another (more or less)



Mostly a financial issue I suppose. It's not only the translation; it's also marketing, manufacturing, personnel, legal aspects and strategy. Probably isn't worth the financial "risk" for Nintendo.

For my part, I only tried Mother 3 but portable RPGs that consist of 90% talking/story and only 10% actual gameplay within the first 30 minutes or so are a complete turnoff for me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Franchise is eh. Not bad but there are much, much better RPGs. I think it kinda gets jerked off to more than it should, considering it's "obscure" nowadays. It's still kinda like Dragon Quest (aka boring-as-shit battle system) with a quirkier aesthetic.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> syfyTy said:
> 
> 
> > Why Nintendo isn't tripping opver thier own feet to get this game re-released into English speaking teritories is beyond me. We already know the translation isn't all that hard, since it's already been done, if un-officially.
> ...


fans would buy it, i know i would


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> fans would buy it, i know i would


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 13, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> Just the watch this review to really get what Earthbound is about;



You should know that you've posted parts 1 and 2 of The History, and then part 3 of The Review. 
(Yes I watched them all) 
Part 3 of The History is here
And when posting youtube videos, don't both with the media tag. Just paste the "long URL" into your post. No tags necessary.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yepi69 said:
> 
> 
> > fans would buy it, i know i would


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> Compare Xenoblade to the mother series, it only had 1 game while Mother had 3 games and they were all successful, i think the fan base of mother series is bigger than Xenoblade and nintendo is losing money for it.



Xenosaga? And yeah, the general public (outside of Japan) don't care for the Mother series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> Compare Xenoblade to the mother series, it only had 1 game while Mother had 3 games and they were all successful, i think the fan base of mother series is bigger than Xenoblade and nintendo is losing money for it.



Saying "It has a bigger fanbase than Xenoblade" isn't much of an accomplishment.

Even then, when was the last time a Mother game hit US shores? It has no new brand recognition. Yeah, Nintendo has brought brands with little recognition back (Kid Icarus) but not a RPG. Kid Icarus received a good and popular revival because A) it's an action game (which are popular in EU/US), B) Kid Icarus already had some brand recognition (his two games were released in the US/EU and Brawl helped a lot), and C) it's not a RPG. If you expect a RPG with little brand recognition to new audiences, let alone a Japanese turn-based RPG, then you might as well throw that money into a fireplace since you'll at least get some warmth from it.

There's a really bad case of tunnel vision that comes with GBAtemp-like communities. Yeah, most of us know what Mother is and are able to play them all in English, but for everyone else, who isn't on a community based around flashcards, homebrew, and hacks, it's completely foreign.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Not to mention, Guild, that there wasn't much else on the 3DS on the time. That's not an attack on the system; when Kid Icarus was released, the system's library was still relatively small, and it probably helped that game stand out.

Also, it's not as if the Earthbound games are great sellers in Japan. Mother 3 got a total of 400,000 sales; that doesn't sound so bad, but compared to what Pokemon or Mario sell, which do you think they're going to spend more time on?


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yepi69 said:
> 
> 
> > Compare Xenoblade to the mother series, it only had 1 game while Mother had 3 games and they were all successful, i think the fan base of mother series is bigger than Xenoblade and nintendo is losing money for it.
> ...


an*

That's all of my contributions to this thread.


----------



## redfalcon (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Everyone got angry that Xenoblade and The Last Story weren't coming over to American and were like "OMG THE FANBASE IS HUGE WE'D MAKE YOU RICH." And last time I checked, both games didn't do too well overseas.



According to VGChartz Xenoblade sold ~750.000 worldwide, which isn't _too_ bad for a non Mario/Pokemon/FF/.. game. Considering that Golden Sun: DD has only around half a million sold. But yeah, releasing a niche title could very well result in a financial loss.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone got angry that Xenoblade and The Last Story weren't coming over to American and were like "OMG THE FANBASE IS HUGE WE'D MAKE YOU RICH." And last time I checked, both games didn't do too well overseas.
> ...



1) It's VGChartz.
2) For a Nintendo-published game, yeah, that's pretty bad. You honestly think they'll push another Golden Sun or another Xenoblade out there? If they try to push Mother again, it'll be just that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 13, 2012)

@redfalcon Xenoblade definitely _did not_ sell 750,000 worldwide. That's just typical VGChartz bullshit.

@emigre Xenoblade ≠ Xenosaga



Guild McCommunist said:


> 1) It's VGChartz.
> 2) For a Nintendo-published game, yeah, that's pretty bad. You honestly think they'll push another Golden Sun or another Xenoblade out there? If they try to push Mother again, it'll be just that.


Reggie said that Xenoblade sold quite well. And in the UK, it was the fourth best-selling game on the charts in its first week.

Just because every game doesn't do Mario or COD numbers doesn't mean it failed. It still made a reasonable profit.


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> @emigre Xenoblade ≠ Xenosaga



I know Xenoblade has no link to the past Xeno games bar the Takahashi link. I was being a pretentious dick.




soulx said:


> And in the UK, it was the fourth best-selling game on the charts in its first week.



Seventh actually. I remember because I pre-ordered the game and was curious about its sales.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 13, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Yepi69 said:
> ...


Good point, I never thought about that.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fuck Nintendo's "Mother"! Bring back Startropics instead!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Eh i could really care less about the series.


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Eh i could really care less about the series.



Applaud this man for having the courage to express his apathy at a overrated game franchise, at a period when hipsters wank over it. Applaud him I say...Applaud...I...Say...


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Fuck Nintendo's "Mother"! Bring back Startropics instead!


then why did you replied if you dont like the mother series?


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone else feel Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the game, and how much I like it doesn't depend on how popular it was.  I originally checked it out because a modern-times RPG seemed so different from the type of RPGs I had been playing until then.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 13, 2012)

I enjoyed the hell out of Earthbound on the SNES, I often play it after beating Chrono Trigger, a once a year tradition. Mother 3, not so much, but it wasn't bad. Mother (Zero? Whatever the NES translation was) I never got around to sitting down and play. 






That's my contribution. I wouldn't mind continuation, I'd buy and play it.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I would not pay for it. Its an old game and just not anything all that great.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Does anyone else feel Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists?



Only if that environment is a Middle Eastern desert.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 13, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> Also, it's games (fan translations) like this that make me question the past excuses offered by Nintendo.. "we won't be translating such and such game as it's too difficult." The Bible was translated into every language know to mankind, then a simple game can be (even if roughly) translated too. I realse there are meanings, ideas, that do not translate directly, but nothing exists in one part of this world that does not also exist in another (more or less)



Bible is the most sold fiction in the whole world...lots of money to be made.

also I've seen streams of this game but I don't really like it I think it's a bit overrated


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I would not pay for it. Its an old game and just not anything all that great.


play it then you see


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> mother 3 was like a revolution, earthbound zero is a bit boring, but earthbound was EPIC





Yepi69 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Eh i could really care less about the series.
> ...



Thought I'd point out how his opinion "is not really useful" but yours is.

Might as well name this the "Earthbound Circlejerk Thread".

I honestly don't see what's so great, they never brought anything important to the genre. It's a bland combat system and an okay story. The franchise would really be considered second rate if it wasn't for branding and the fan translation.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yepi69 said:
> 
> 
> > mother 3 was like a revolution, earthbound zero is a bit boring, but earthbound was EPIC
> ...


its actually dumb to post hate messages towards a game on a fan's thread


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 13, 2012)

Mother 3 is my favorite game. I can't really think of any other RPGs with a strong story based in "modern" times like that one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> its actually dumb to post hate messages towards a game on a fan's thread



It's dumber to not allow all views of the game. Bortz wasn't even doing anything wrong, he stated his opinion politely and was told it was basically not allowed.

Also it's a community thread, not a fans-only thread.


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess it's a better experience than a game. Since in reality, the only thing that keeps that series enjoyable is the story. And quite frankly, that's not enough for me.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> its actually dumb to post hate messages towards a game on a fan's thread






BortzANATOR said:


> Eh i could really care less about the series.



Ah, yes, you can just feel the hatred seething from this post.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I honestly don't see what's so great, they never brought anything important to the genre.


A modern take (Secret Of Evermore is the only other example I can think of, and that's just partially), NPCs talking as if they were human (stuttering, correcting themselves, an almost total lack of cliche hero/villain speeches), actually making explanations behind why everything in the game wants to kill you for once... there's a lot of things Earthbound did that were new, things that other RPGs of the time didn't do.

They did, it's just not apparant since it doesn't stand out much anymore.  Kind of like how people talking about Super Mario Bros today wouldn't say it's a fantastic revolution or anything now, that playing it now would just be for hipster cred or something.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Does anyone else feel Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists?


Hmm where have I seen this before?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am a HUGE fan of the series, just import MOTHER 2 from Japan
(Looks at Avatar for reassurance)
Going to beat Chapter 8 of MOTHER 3 on my psp at some point or another..
Also @[member='raulpica']
Big fan right there.


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 14, 2012)

I now hate the series. I can't like anything that someone who uses Comic Sans likes.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the whole series, especially Mother 3. Although I've only beat EB0  and I lack the effort to get back into EB/M3 right now.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 14, 2012)

I've beaten Earthbound, gotten up to the highway part of M3, played just a bit of M0.


----------



## linuxGuru (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the series. I played through Mother 3 and Earthbound three times, and am on my third playthrough of mother 1. The music is just so good, and the story is more interesting than most rpgs I've played.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 14, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> I am a HUGE fan of the series, just import MOTHER 2 from Japan
> (Looks at Avatar for reassurance)
> Going to beat Chapter 8 of MOTHER 3 on my psp at some point or another..
> Also @[member='raulpica']
> Big fan right there.


Mother 3 is so addicting, yet such a sad story :/
Earthbound was epic but it was kinda creepy on some parts lol


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> TyBlood13 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a HUGE fan of the series, just import MOTHER 2 from Japan
> ...



It's not like the final boss was an aborted fetus.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Yepi69 said:
> 
> 
> > TyBlood13 said:
> ...


----------



## narutopet112 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> Any earthbound/mother fans here around GBATemp ?


are you kidding me? Wonderful game with a great plot.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Yepi69 said:
> ...


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sorry, buddy, it's a fetus. And the bad guy's lair is a woman's cervix. (Plus, the game is called _Mother_ in Japan... do the math here).



The game was promoting an anti-abortion stance?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, buddy, it's a fetus. And the bad guy's lair is a woman's cervix. (Plus, the game is called _Mother_ in Japan... do the math here).
> ...



Well, the game's creator said he based the game on a traumatic experience he had when he was younger; he walked into the wrong theater and witnessed a graphic murder scene that he mistook for a [censored] (the movie was called _The Military Policeman and the Dismembered Beauty, _if it helps).

So... maybe?


----------



## DS1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Metal Max is better. It combines the quirkiness you kids love about Earthbound/Mother with the actually fun non-linear gameplay of games like Fallout.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 14, 2012)

Only played Earthbound and Mother 3.. Never completed it though. (Cuz i don't like emulating on pc :/ )


----------



## raulpica (Oct 14, 2012)

I've finished the first one 5-6 times, always without easy ring (YES, I'M THAT HARDCORE), and one time with the easy ring few months ago.

Replayed Earthbound for my third-fourth (can't remember) time after the last playthru of MOTHER1, and I'm now going to replay MOTHER3 for the third time soon 

I remember finishing MOTHER3 the first time entirely in Japanese, with the dialogue transcripts on my PSP (the only and one time it was truly useful as a console) aside my GBASP while playing it 

So yes, I'm an uber-fan.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 14, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I've finished the first one 5-6 times, always without easy ring (YES, I'M THAT HARDCORE), and one time with the easy ring few months ago.
> 
> Replayed Earthbound for my third-fourth (can't remember) time after the last playthru of MOTHER1, and I'm now going to replay MOTHER3 for the third time soon
> 
> ...


Yes i am also a uber fan, i am completing mother 3 for the third time too but this time on hard more (i can't get past the mecha drago) Earthbound was epic but i still gotta give Mother 1 a chance because i don't like random encounters, still if i could play them all on my NDS console it would make me happy as any fan would like to have earthbound/mother games on the go


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2012)

Mother 1 is being remade with the Earthbound engine, but it's taking a long time since custom scripts, music, etc has to be programmed from scratch.


----------



## suppow (Oct 15, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> I'm just getting into Mother 3 (emulating it on my PSP)


shame on you



Lube_Skyballer said:


> Shame on anyone who hasn't played Earthbound and Mother 3.
> I never played Mother 1 (NES), but that installments is only for the hardcore Earthbound fans.



shame on you


shame shame shame


----------



## potato3334 (Oct 15, 2012)

Earthbound is one of my favorite JRPGs of all time, possibly just one of my fav games of all time in general, the combat is very solid and has decent difficulty, but what mainly made the game awesome for me was its quirky dialogue.

Mother 3 refined the battle system and had a better plot, alone with characters having more personality, but I didn't feel like it had the same charm Earthbound did, and felt like it ended too early before doing much with the main party together, still a great game though.

I haven't tried out Mother 1 yet but I plan to once the new K1 gets shipped.


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 15, 2012)

Earthbound would just be an RPG.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Mother 1 is being remade with the Earthbound engine, but it's taking a long time since custom scripts, music, etc has to be programmed from scratch.


Really? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Mother 1 is being remade with the Earthbound engine, but it's taking a long time since custom scripts, music, etc has to be programmed from scratch.
> ...



http://forum.starmen...Remake/page/13/

There are pictures in the spoilers; in fact, I'd recommend skimming the entire thread.


----------



## MurraySkull (Oct 15, 2012)

Uber fan here, too! And to that, I say Nwehehehehehe!

Spankety, Spankety, Spanktey!


----------



## suppow (Oct 15, 2012)

> Getting a mother 3 cartridge is beyond rare, also they are really expensive, emulating them its the only choice because of its english translation patch too (thanks tomato)



what does that have to do with what i said?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 15, 2012)

suppow said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just getting into Mother 3 (emulating it on my PSP)
> ...


And its bad to emulate the game why?


----------



## suppow (Oct 15, 2012)

> And its bad to emulate the game why?



haha, that's arguable, but you people are reading too much into my post hahahaha
seriously, 3 words.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Yepi69 said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I'll keep an eye on this along with everything else I take an interest in.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 15, 2012)

suppow said:


> > And its bad to emulate the game why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its not. From where i'm standing I see no shame in emulating games if anything i'm happy I can even play the game in the first place.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 15, 2012)

Yepi69 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Yepi69 said:
> ...


----------



## potato3334 (Oct 15, 2012)

> (thanks tomato)



lolwut


----------



## YayMii (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe that the main reason Earthbound wasn't successful in North America is that they didn't release a standard edition, although there were several other factors that prevented it from becoming popular. So you got a game that no one knew about, that only came in a $100 edition that included extras like a fullsize strategy guide and scratch-and-sniff stickers (normal games were $60, but money was of higher value back then), coupled with a terrible ad campaign (the "this game stinks" campaign that likely repelled customers from buying it). Not to mention the fact that JRPGs were declining in popularity internationally and that anyone who was still into that genre was busy with Final Fantasy 3 (VI) at the time.


potato3334 said:


> > (thanks tomato)
> 
> 
> lolwut


Mato (aka tomato) is the guy who was in charge of the fan translation of Mother 3.


----------

